
Fed raised rates, but my bank interest is practically zero [video] - cantab2013
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC6LfAZzhz0&feature=youtu.be
======
dmvsux
Interesting. Found a review about Beam on youtube.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIvFS2uRwnA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIvFS2uRwnA)

------
pavelyur
Hope they can launch

